# networking, to network, good or bad networker



## lucie.zelena

Ahoj všichni,
zajímalo by mě, jestli v češtině existuje překlad pro slovo networking. Může se nechat jenom networking bez překladu. Nejsem si jistá, jestli se v ČR používá anglický výraz nebo český překlad. Dále si také nevím rady se slovesem to network a s podstatnými jmény good or bad networker. Samozřejmě se to dá "okecat", možná ale existuje přesný a krátký výraz.
Děkuji


----------



## Garin

Co vím, tak neexistuje. Do překladu bych asi použil spíš opis "navazování (obchodních) kontaktů", ale v českých pobočkách mezinárodních firem se v běžném hovoru používá  (aspoň co vím) tento anglický výraz. Ale "networker" jako "navazovač" by už zněl fakt divně


----------



## lucie.zelena

Díky moc, tak já použiju toho "networkera".


----------



## werrr

lucie.zelena said:


> Díky moc, tak já použiju toho "networkera".


Znamená to, že Garin trefil správný kontext?


----------



## lucie.zelena

Ano, to znamená. Jde o navazování nebo udržování kontaktů za účelem spolupráce.


----------



## mishiczka

Ja si myslim, ze by Cestina mela vstrebat to slovo 'networking'.


----------



## lucie.zelena

Já si taky myslím. Všude to používám. Je to jednodušší a přesný. Mám dojem, že každý čech ví, co si pod tímto pojmem představit. Nebo aspoň doufám. No uvidíme, jestli mi to ve škole projde.


----------



## mishiczka

lucie.zelena said:


> Já si taky myslím. Všude to používám. Je to jednodušší a přesný. Mám dojem, že každý čech ví, co si pod tímto pojmem představit. Nebo aspoň doufám. No uvidíme, jestli mi to ve škole projde.



Co se tyce skoly, tak bych se o tom radsi poradila s profesorem/profesorkou predtim, nez to pouziju ... Just to be on the safe side


----------

